# Can you/how to whether a sheep ram?



## secuono (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone? I can't seem to find much info about it.
What age is best, can you band them like goats?


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 30, 2011)

It's best to band them at or before one month of age. However, it is safe to do it by yourself up to 90 days old with an emasculator. If it's any older than that, you may have to get a vet out to do the procedure so you don't send the ram into shock (also when they're larger they get more difficult to restrain without a little anesthesia!).


----------

